# Outta Here update from Isla Mujeres



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

I just returned Tuesday from two weeks in Isla Mujeres. If you have not had the opportunity to fish there it definately should be on your radar. In December we were just about the only traveling sportfish boat, but now you the marinas are full of custom boats from North Carolina, South Carolina, Texas and a few from Florida, It's pretty impressive.

The dock parties and weather are one thing but the fishing is why its happening. Sailfish, sailfish and more sailfish. We found fish on bait balls, dozens of sails pushing bait to the top and frigates pushing them down from the air. Really beautiful. The open water troll bite is very cool. Last couple days fishing you wouldn't go 15 minutes without a fish, two fish or dozen fish in your spread. We are fishing 30 lb class, dead baits on circle hooks and 60 lb leader. 

Food is good and cheap, beer plentiful if you like Mexican beer, tequila smooth as brandy, and the people are first class. 
































































First from the left, middle and to the right of the middle are three locals from Isla. The owner, chef and bartender of Las Brisas, never fished for sails before but each had a baptism at the dock. In the words of the guy in the middle, esta chingon (#@%& awesome)


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, thats awesome :clap


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice post Patrick, sounds really cool! Are you pitching with the Stella 20000? catch any with the spinner. Bring me back some of that fine aged smoothTequila you talk about.


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome report


----------

